# Foley Belsaw model 984



## CaptainAhab (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not normally a fan of multi-use equipment, but wondering if anyone has experience with the Belsaw planer/molder concept? I have a small, but full time shop. Think I have a line on one of these for a reasonable price.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like Belsaw stuff a lot. Used, they can be got at almost scrap-metal
prices. A crime, considering the workhorses these machines are.

Usually they come with a 3hp or 5hp motor, which can make buying the
machine for the motor alone a smart decision.

I recently bought a Belsaw 910 for $200. It had been on Craigslist for
2 months. Nobody else wanted it. I'm sprucing it up now. Check
the feed rollers for wear - if they are falling apart you'll need to invest
about $100 in new ones. They last a long time from what I've seen 
though.

I've owned two Belsaws (currently one) and a Woodmaster (very
similar). The machines are rough around the edges, but performance-wise,
they are very solid.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have had a 12" Belsaw planer (sold by Sears at one time) for a shade over 30 years and I am very happy with it. On the surface they don't look so snazzy but they work well and hold up.

Planeman


----------



## CaptainAhab (Sep 28, 2010)

Loren, after a bit of googling, it does seem that $200-$300 is a common range. This one is too high evidently. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Robief (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a Foley-Belsaw planer molder 984, and I looking for some parts. I need some Carbide tip blades, new rollers and I also understand they have a item that will let me replace the cutting blades with a sanding drum. Can anyone provide advice on where I can buy these items?


----------



## Erv (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello I have a Belsaw 985 planer molder and love it just came in from making 250 feet of custom trim for an old farm house that is being remodled. I have a lot of knives for mine and for small jobs it does a good job. 
parts and custom ground knives are avalible from Belsaw.com … they are a bit slow and sometimes hard to get with on the phone but do a very good job with coustom grinding. 
oh and I just gave mine a face lift after 30 years all new paint and decals looks like brand new.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

we run a Woodmaster 725. It has a 7.5 hp motor and it can really run some material. A couple days ago I was planing mesquite and taking 2 turns on the handle per cut. Of course we ran the feed rate fairly slow. But that planer is a true work horse. And we cut other moldings such as crown and base. I see belsaws on CL from time to time and plan to add one to our shop in the future to help eliminate us having to change from molding to planing on every job. The change over is not that bad but when the molding knives are set up and you just need to plane one board, it is a pain to switch to planer knives just for the one board.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Belsaw doesn't sand. The Woodmaster does though.

Woodmaster rollers probably fit a Belsaw. They look the
same to me.

The Belsaw sawing attachment uses a large-bore saw
blade (10" I think) and it has a collar that attaches
to the blade as well. You'll need to get the collar 
part and probably have standard 10" blades bored 
out to the right size.

Belsaw parts:
http://www.belsaw.com/


----------



## Erv (Jan 6, 2013)

Loren. I have the Belsaw sanding set for my planer bought it from Belsaw..didn't care for the job it did


----------



## Robief (Jan 7, 2013)

I appreciate all the information. I tried Bellsaw.Com but did not seem to find things on their site, and they were closed by the time I called them. I appreciate the comfort that they can provide the needed support. Erv I will consider your thoughts on the sanding kit.


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

I just bought a 985 12" planer and over 40 differt set on knives. About 70% unused. Many spare jibs also. I paid 450.00 and fell like I hit the jack pot. I owned a Jet 13" planer molder, and sold it, put 350.00 in my pocket and ended up with the bellsaw. I had the Jet for over 5 years and never got around to buying any knives and using it as a molder. The price of the knives gave me chest pains. As far as planing goes, I never liked the Jet. With only 1 1/2 hp motor I always felt that it was being over worked, even when I changed speeds to the lowest. The main reason I was happy to sell was the huge HP difference between the 2. The problem I am having now though is I just bought a set of new knives, and I can't get the ones that are in the machine out. Besides soaking the jibs and knives with W D does anyone out there have any secret tricks to get these out. I have removed all the jib screws and I have tried using the 2 adjustment screws to back the blades out. Some tender taping as well and no luck. I did not get a owners manual with it. I owned a woodmaster 50" sander of which I sold a few years ago, that machine also had a dryer plug. Has anyone changed this plug to a 40 amp 220 twist lock plug, or is there a purpose that this motor needs the third wire.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

*I just bought a 985 12" planer *...*I did not get a owners manual with it.*

Belsaw 984/985 manual is here: http://www.belsaw.com/Web%20Manuals_pdf/985%20Manual2.pdf

Cheers,
Brad


----------

